# GPU-Z conflict with KIS 7 / Kaspersky Internet Security 7 ?



## UNICORN (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, I've got a problem with them.
I'm using Windows XP SP2, Catalyst 8.8.
Any time I run GPU-Z (0.2.7), with KIS (Kaspersky Internet Security ver 7.0.1.325) protection enabled, it doesn't start. Just shows off the logo TechpowerUp GPU-Z and stay there until I terminate it by using Windows Task Manager. 
After that, every program that I attemp to run will not start, screen shows nothing, but visible Windows task manager . 
Then, I tried to exit KIS, but it wouldn't (can't kill it because of KIS's self-defense system >.< ) => tried to restart the computer but it wouldn't be restarted because it couldn't shutdown, just stop at "Goodbye screen" => pressed the power button in 5s
I tried to add GPU-Z to KIS exclusions threats, but it still doesn't work 
Have to exit KIS before using GPU-Z.
This could be a bug of KIS, but I think I should tell you, W1zz..
Thanks for reading.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

Try updating to the latest version of KIS. Its on 8 now, you can get it from the product updates ection of their website. and they dont charge for it unlike Norton,etc.


----------



## UNICORN (Aug 25, 2008)

It's free to update the virus database and some modules, but not for upgrading the program to a newer version. A KIS7's license key cannot be used for KIS8. My license key expiration date is 12/22/2010, can't waste >.<


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

UNICORN said:


> It's free to update the virus database and some modules, but not for upgrading the program to a newer version. A KIS7's license key cannot be used for KIS8. My license key expiration date is 12/22/2010, can't waste >.<



It doesnt cost anything to upgrade program. I bought a KIS 7 license, and installed kis 7, then when kis 8 came out i downloaded it and installed and i;m still using the same key.
The guys behind kaspersky arent greedy like Symantec, etc.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 27, 2008)

@UNICORN,

alexp99 is correct, I bought and installed KIS 7, downloaded the KIS 2009 installer, used my KIS 7 license key, no problems.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2008)

so gpuz doesnt work with kis7 but works with kis 8 ?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 27, 2008)

Sometimes KIS 7 prevents loading the driver, but it's very rare. Initially it would show "suspicious activity" caution, adding the GPU-Z process to trusted zone got rid of this.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2008)

I had it happen once, but adding it to the exclusion list worked for me.


----------



## UNICORN (Aug 28, 2008)

Dear all, I use an .key linsence file. When add it for KIS 8, I've got the message like "this key is not used for this application" ( I lost the seri@l number >_<).
As I told, I added GPU-Z to trusted zone but it still cannot start, and KIS doesn't show any message to me.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

UNICORN said:


> Dear all, I use an .key linsence file. When add it for KIS 8, I've got the message like "this key is not used for this application" ( I lost the seri@l number >_<).
> As I told, I added GPU-Z to trusted zone but it still cannot start, and KIS doesn't show any message to me.



I used a KIS7 key file an it worked fine on KIS8.

Try going to their site and downloading a new key file. That might fix it.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 29, 2008)

FYI, Version 8.0.0.454 of KIS 2009 is available.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2008)

i can confirm this issue. with KIS7 gpuz sometimes does not start correctly. this is caused by KAV which somehow tries to pop up the message "software is trying to install a driver" but the message never makes it to the screen for some reason.

a fix is to upgrade to KIS 8 (2009), no matter which settings are used with KIS8, there are no issues with GPU-Z that I could find


----------

